#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  How to Avoid Rapidshare and Megaupload Download Limits and Wait Times

## mkhurram79

Dear Fellows 

Downloading from Rapid share and sharing servers for free users is time consuming and irritating. Here i am going to explain a procedure How to Avoid Rapidshare and Megaupload Download Limits and Wait Times.

1. Go to Start->Run and type in cmd without quotes to bring up the command prompt. Hit Enter

2. Type in ipconfig /flushdns without quotes and hit Enter.

3. Type in ipconfig /release without quotes and hit Enter.

4. Type in ipconfig /renew without quotes and hit Enter. You should now have a new IP address. Check your IP address at IP Chicken again and compare it to the one you got earlier.

5. Now, erase your browsers cache and cookies.

6. Try downloading the Rapidshare or Megaupload file again.




Waiting for your valued feedback.


 :Smile: See More: How to Avoid Rapidshare and Megaupload Download Limits and Wait Times

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks for the suggestion. 

Do you mean to say after every download we should repeat this for next download? 
Isn't is long process? Please explain.

Thanks.

----------


## mkhurram79

Dear Mukesh,
Yes you will have to do that after completion of every download. In this way you can avoid 15 minute waiting time. This process is not too long. It is just a matter of three commands and needful has done.

----------


## surinrao

> Dear Mukesh,
> Yes you will have to do that after completion of every download. In this way you can avoid 15 minute waiting time. This process is not too long. It is just a matter of three commands and needful has done.



You can also switch on/off the power to modem. this will also works

----------


## rachitoza

> Dear Fellows 
> 
> Downloading from Rapid share and sharing servers for free users is time consuming and irritating. Here i am going to explain a procedure How to Avoid Rapidshare and Megaupload Download Limits and Wait Times.
> 
> 1. Go to Start->Run and type in cmd without quotes to bring up the command prompt. Hit Enter
> 
> 2. Type in ipconfig /flushdns without quotes and hit Enter.
> 
> 3. Type in ipconfig /release without quotes and hit Enter.
> ...



This only works for dynamic ip can u get something for static ip

----------


## brahmhos

Any help is welcome. Disconnecting the modem is the best way to get the next downloads. If you can find a way out to avoid the waiting time up to a minute even in free mode, that would be a great help. RS takes a minimum of 45 secs for a small file and upto 2 minutes for large files. MU takes 45s. See any thing can be done on this?
Thanks

----------


## anihita

Why make so much fuss, there is another way, just buy a premium account. There are many resellers available for every part of the continent. Let these people earn some money for the services they are providing.  :Smile:

----------


## chixo1991

:Cool:

----------


## mkhurram79

very simple, always working but itching procedure for any file sharing server.

1-Unplug your internet connection.
2-Delete your web browser history including cache and cookies especially.
3-Restart your computer.
4-Everything done and download your file.

This procedure always worked for me on many file sharing servers.

----------


## mmg7812006

Thank you soooooooooooo much  its working

----------

